# Windows 10 to be the Last One of ‘Windows’



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2015)

> At Microsoft Ignite conference this week, Microsoft’s developer Jerry Nixon stated “Right now we are releasing Windows 10, and because Windows 10 is the last version of Windows, we are all still working on Windows 10.” He also explained about the release of Windows 8.1 when Windows 10 was in works. As there is no secret update to Windows 10, employees can freely talk about future updates. Although it seems like the tech giant is killing off ‘Windows’ by not doing any future versions but the reality is quite different.
> 
> It’s all about Windows as a Service. Microsoft has changed the way it engineers and delivers Windows, and Windows 10 is the initial result. It is probably the end of the idea of version numbers. *There will be just regular improvements and updates made to Windows 10 instead of big releases*.



Source : Windows 10 to be the Last One of 'Windows' - eTeknix

Are they really inspired by Arch Linux?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2015)

So ultimately everything will move to the cloud. Hmm...


----------



## ZTR (May 9, 2015)

So they are shifting to a similar model as OS X


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

windows 10 will last for 10 years... cloud... proper 10 mbps affordable speed for farmers in 10 years..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2015)

ZTR said:


> So they are shifting to a similar model as OS X



I didn't understand this part, or may be I'm not aware of?

You mean apple too, moving on to same model for OS X? Because as of now, AFAIK, OS X is installed on Mac's natively as like Windows.

Well, cloud based subscription model means it's a bad news for piracy users. Infact, I believe adobe also moved to this model recently.

Looks like Cloud is the future!!


----------



## ZTR (May 9, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I didn't understand this part, or may be I'm not aware of?
> 
> You mean apple too, moving on to same model for OS X? Because as of now, AFAIK, OS X is installed on Mac's natively as like Windows.
> 
> ...


Like how OS X gets minor updates instead of a major ones and the main version remains unchanged i.e 10.X X being the minor update


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2015)

Ahh I see. But I believe OS X do release major versions too. Though it's not as frequent but they do release like Mountain Lion, Snow Leopard etc.

Isn't it? Or am I heading wrong way?


----------



## hellknight (May 9, 2015)

Actually, ever 10.x release like Leopard (10.5), Snow Leopard (10.6), Lion (10.7), Mountain Lion (10.8), Mavericks (10.9) & Yosemite (10.10) are the major big releases. I think that Microsoft will go the rolling release model like Arch Linux, which, you correctly said. Let's wait & watch.


----------



## Vyom (May 9, 2015)

Moving everything to Cloud isn't only a bad news for p!rates but also bad news for third world countries like India with pathetic internet plans and also a bad news for people who likes to have control of their own data. Cloud means less privacy since government can easily snoop on us. If it's in the cloud, likes of NSA have full access to it.

Also, the dependency. Cloud means greater dependency on network. What if a cloud service goes down? We loose access to everything. So cloud services in summary means, no piracy, no privacy, no control and more dependency. That's the way I look at it. Not most would appreciate this trend.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Moving everything to Cloud isn't only a bad news for p!rates but also bad news for third world countries like India with pathetic internet plans and also a bad news for people who likes to have control of their own data. Cloud means less privacy since government can easily snoop on us. If it's in the cloud, likes of NSA have full access to it.
> 
> Also, the dependency. Cloud means greater dependency on network. What if a cloud service goes down? We loose access to everything. So cloud services in summary means, no piracy, no privacy, no control and more dependency. That's the way I look at it. Not most would appreciate this trend.


Use Linux then.


----------



## Vyom (May 9, 2015)

ico said:


> Use Linux then.



Already on the path. 
Follow my signature.


----------



## kkn13 (May 9, 2015)

ico said:


> Use Linux then.



+1 to this!!Linux is deadly fast
but most required apps,games,driver etc are on windows itself
also windows is easier to operate,not everyone likes to keep typing sudo-apt-get

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Already on the path.
> Follow my signature.



try elementary OS Freya,its based on Ubuntu but much much faster


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2015)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] elementary OS is paid right?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 9, 2015)

its going to be like 500 rs per year for windows. 
like cable tv, broadband 

photoshop is 500 rs monthly.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

check out these OS..

Online/Cloud Os...

SilveOS.com - Silverlight operating system
amoebaOS Online Operating System | Online OS in Beta - Home
ZeroPC - Your content navigator for the cloud
*jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/


----------



## Siddhartht (May 9, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> +1 to this!!Linux is deadly fast
> but most required apps,games,driver etc are on windows itself
> also windows is easier to operate,not everyone likes to keep typing sudo-apt-get
> 
> ...



Or use open SUSE ? Solid dependency resolver build in. 

I like the path Windows is taking. I prefer an rolling release model(Office 365) for software which are connected and are priced according to market dynamics(I think 365 subscription in India is priced comparatively less than its US counterpart; Unlike Photoshop.....adobe is freaking expensive).

The only problem will be the availability of updates and feature consistency in all markets.
 [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION], nope, Elementary OS is free, but they are using that donation area rather cleverly. You need to put 0 to download it for free.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 9, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Or use open SUSE ? Solid dependency resolver build in.
> 
> I like the path Windows is taking. I prefer an rolling release model(Office 365) for software which are connected and are priced according to market dynamics(I think 365 subscription in India is priced comparatively less than its US counterpart; Unlike Photoshop.....adobe is freaking expensive).
> 
> ...



The iso's are available on Sourceforge.


----------



## Amey408 (May 10, 2015)

if every thing is move to cloud then what about MS server edition's, means it is just for client version or this logic will apply on server version also in near future.


----------



## $hadow (May 10, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Or use open SUSE ? Solid dependency resolver build in.
> 
> I like the path Windows is taking. I prefer an rolling release model(Office 365) for software which are connected and are priced according to market dynamics(I think 365 subscription in India is priced comparatively less than its US counterpart; Unlike Photoshop.....adobe is freaking expensive).
> 
> ...



Oh thanks for the tip man.


----------



## kkn13 (May 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] elementary OS is paid right?



no,when downloading simply select $0
its not paid

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> check out these OS..
> 
> Online/Cloud Os...
> 
> ...



those arent OS's those are glorified cloud services

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> The iso's are available on Sourceforge.



thats because its based off Ubuntu
even its updates for kernel are pure Linux and Ubuntu


----------



## Desmond (May 11, 2015)

Its possible that Microsoft might be trying to roll out its own Linux, probably just like what Red Hat is doing. They have been working with the open source community for sometime.

Probably a new direction for the company under Satya Nadella.

Another thing MS can do it make Windows Open Source. At least the older versions.


----------



## $hadow (May 11, 2015)

Yeah I was able to download it by putting 0/. Thanks for the tip guys.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 11, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah I was able to download it by putting 0/. Thanks for the tip guys.



you heartless monster



Spoiler



just kiddng


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 11, 2015)

The reason this is happening is money and only money.

Wall-street likes the concept of assured recurring revenue. Once Microsoft release its Windows and office subscribers numbers, the MS stock price will go crazy nuts. This has been showcased by other companies such as Adobe, amazon. 

I think salesforce success convinced many CEOs to go this way.  

*Windows going open source.*

Its very hard to make open source windows. The reason is there are lots of 3rd party code in Windows OS and Microsoft will have to pay heavily to these 3rd party companies. These 3rd party dont give a sh1t about open source. They want their money.

But its a possibility, if making Windows open source makes more money than currently, then they will do it. 
Making it open source is a huge engineering effort... 

It will cause too many patent issues, small, big developers and lawyers crying for money and credit.

*Linux replacing windows ?*
Not going to happen, all those windows apps have been created over 20 years, like photoshop, can't recompile to linux in 1 day. It will take many years.


only money matters, no body is going to fund porting 3ds max, direct x to linux.


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> *Windows going open source.*
> 
> Its very hard to make open source windows. The reason is there are lots of 3rd party code in Windows OS and Microsoft will have to pay heavily to these 3rd party companies. These 3rd party dont give a sh1t about open source. They want their money.
> 
> ...




The Windows kernel and some assorted system level DLLs are basically what makes up the meat of windows. Its not a huge engineering effort, they just need to release their source code to the public and the public will take care of the rest. The only reason they won't do that anytime soon is because they have a lot of trade secrets embedded in the code.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> *Linux replacing windows ?*
> Not going to happen, all those windows apps have been created over 20 years, like photoshop, can't recompile to linux in 1 day. It will take many years.
> 
> 
> only money matters, no body is going to fund porting 3ds max, direct x to linux.



No one uses 20 year old applications unless those are in legacy systems.

Everything that Windows can do Linux can do better these days. Hell, even DirectX applications can be run using Wine. However, once Mantle or Vulkan come out, graphical performance on Linux will be on par with, if not better than DirectX.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The Windows kernel and some assorted system level DLLs are basically what makes up the meat of windows. Its not a huge engineering effort, they just need to release their source code to the public and the public will take care of the rest. The only reason they won't do that anytime soon is because they have a lot of trade secrets embedded in the code.
> No one uses 20 year old applications unless those are in legacy systems.
> Everything that Windows can do Linux can do better these days. Hell, even DirectX applications can be run using Wine. However, once Mantle or Vulkan come out, graphical performance on Linux will be on par with, if not better than DirectX.



I work on shockwave, its 30 years, before most of us born, its used by more than 500 million people. if you know c programming and see the source code, you will be shocked .. surprised and amused how the developers created tools which later turned out some other tools .. can't tell more without giving out stuff 
Even photoshop has 20 year old code 
Same goes with Windows and other popular tools!


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> you heartless monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it is kind of true


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 4, 2015)

Well No Offence Guys But  Windows 10 the Last Version Of Windows seriously??Well I am not saying that That they are joking or lieing but how it can be? ? So will there be a New series of OS by Microsoft in Future Which are yet to be Announced??
Well many questions are rising in my mind.
Well Lets see what happens 
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## intel3000 (Jun 6, 2015)

You guys r not on point, its not like this will be the last window's, Microsoft have finally decided to go on subscription way like adobe did in past. From window 10 they will be selling windows via yearly subscription package so no one time payment n done thing and during that period they will provide all update how minor or major they maybe.

- - - Updated - - -

N cloud does not mean that ur os will be on cloud, it will still be on the system but the authentication methods will change. I was part of the tech team when adobe decided to move from one time payment to subscription model. But still even though not all wanted to go for subscription so they did introduced the one tw payment model for companies etc who own large quantities of software. So in the beginning It will be quite hectic so in order to solve that mixrpaodtt is doing this ans via this method they will have info about all the system who r pirated for now so that they can force them to subscribe.


----------

